# Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Hey meine PC-Experten :'D

Also ich suche Komponenten für meinen neuen PC, denn ich (wenn ich die Physik-Prüfung bestehen sollte) mir für 500 Euro zulegen würde.
Aufgaben bereiche sind eigentlich nur WoW und ebend ganz normale Internet-Nutzung.

Ich habe mir jetzt bereits, einiges herausgesucht und hätte jetzt gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge, ich habe vor das Ding zu Weihnachten bzw. zu meinem Geburtstag, gleich etwas aufzurüsten, von daher währs' mir ganz lieb, wenn die Komponenten diesbezüglich möglichkeiten bieten würden.

Netzteil: Cougar A400 47.89 (Hardwareversand) X
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard 28.18 (Hardwareversand) X
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 16.35 (Hardwareversand)
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB 37.33 (Mindfactory) X
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3 77.08 (Mindfactory) X
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7 93.83 (Mindfactory)X
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 5750, 1024MB GDDR5 111.13 ( ) X
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed 87.98 (Mindfactory)
Netzwerkkarte: TP-LINK TL-WN551G 10.86 (mindfactory)
Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) 84.72 (mindfactory)


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Nimm in jedem Fall das 770TA-UD3. Das bietet die bessere Features, bessere Komponenten und hat durch BIOS-Updates Zugriff auf alle AMD-CPUs. Wenn irgend möglich würde ich in jedem Fall versuchen die HD5770 unterzubekommen. Die ist gegenüber der HD5670 eine deutliche Steigerung. Wird dann aber sicherlich schon marginal dein Budget sprengen. Mit der 5770 hättest du was das angeht erstmal relativ Ruhe und wenn du dann in ~nem halben Jahr verspürst dass du mehr Power brauchst wäre mein erster Ansatz eine Quad Core CPU. X5 945/955 oder so.

Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und erwischst nen teildeaktivierten X4 und keinen teildefekten X4. Dann könntest du im BIOS die 2 Kerne freischalten. Eine entsprechende Funktion müsste das 770TA-UD3 afaik bieten.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Juli 2010)

Grafikkare würde ich eindeutig die 5770 nehmen, alles darunter geht schon eher in den Office/Lowend-Bereich. Mit der 5770 laufen alle aktuellen Spiele und für die Zukunft hast du auch noch genügend Leistung ohne viel Geld rauszuwerfen.

Beim Mainboard würde ich gleich was aktuelleres nehmen, also mit den neuen 8XX-Chipsätzen.
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a527259.html oder http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a532267.html
Die beiden sind nicht teurer als die von dir genannten Boards, haben dafür einen aktuellen Chipsatz, USB3/Sata3 und dürften auch etwas sparsamer sein. Ich persönlich bin eher ein Asrock-Fan, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden^^

Btw. bis Weihnachten kann und wird sich noch viel tun in Sachen Hardware und Preisen, evtl. würde ich da erst mit der Suche anfangen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Btw. bis Weihnachten kann und wird sich noch viel tun in Sachen Hardware und Preisen, evtl. würde ich da erst mit der Suche anfangen.



Ne, ich kauf den PC ja in einigen Wochen :/


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Das 870er ASRock ist in jedem Fall top. Wenns passt würde ich das auch bevorzugen. Das 770TA-UD3 ist prinzipiell nicht veraltet. USB3 und SATA 6Gbps bietet es auch so da ss die elementärstem Verbesserungen der 800er Serie genauso vorhanden sind. Vorteil ist nur, dass es keinen SATA-Zusatzchip braucht und deshalb keine PCIe-Lanes dafür verloren gehen. Spielt in diesem Sys aber sicherlich keine Ruhe. Ein BIOS-Update gab es soeit ich weiß. Es passt also sohar n Thuban rein. Wobei ich die aktuellere Technik wohl immer bevorzugen würde. Das ASRock liegt im gleichen Preisbereich. Eigentlich ist es relativ egal, wobei ich angesichts des superben ASRock-Supports aktuell zum 870 Extreme 3 tendieren würde.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ne, ich kauf den PC ja in einigen Wochen :/


 
Ach hab mich mal wieder verlesen, ist halt schon Spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

*Hört die ganzen Wörter, knallt den Kopf auf den Tisch und beginnt "MAMA" zu wimmern*


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

"hiiiiiiiiiilfe"


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Was los? Wenn dir das fachchinesisch zu hoch ist zitiere ich nochmal den entscheidenden Satz:



> Eigentlich ist es relativ egal, wobei ich angesichts des superben ASRock-Supports aktuell zum 870 Extreme 3 tendieren würde.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was los? Wenn dir das fachchinesisch zu hoch ist zitiere ich nochmal den entscheidenden Satz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk, aber die grafikkarte reicht für wow? : /
Desweiteren frage ich mich ob ihr mir nicht einen shop raussuchen könnt, der all diese teile günstig vertreibt?


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Juli 2010)

> ich habe vor das Ding zu Weihnachten...



Ich versteh irgendwie nicht warum man sich einen eher lowprice Rechner für immerhin noch teuer Geld kauft mit dem Gedanken den Rechner nach kurzer Zeit aufzurüsten.
Investier wie meine Vorposter geschrieben haben gleich Geld für ne 5770, dann brauchst du da auch nicht Weihnachten 150 Euro für ne neue Graka investieren.
Bei 430 Watt Zweifel ich allerdings das du auch viel mehr als eine Karte der 57xx Reihe verbauen kannst.
Die dicken Karten brauchen eher dann so in Richtung 200 Watt.
Ich weiß nicht ob die 500 Euro bei dir echt hart kalkuliertes Minimum sind.
Wenn du statt 100 oder 150 € Euro, 200 für eine Geforce 460GTX ausgibst, solltest du auch in den nächsten 2 Jahren eher weniger Probleme haben.
Und jetzt 100 Euro für ne mittelmiese Graka und Weihnacten nochmal 200 Euro für eine bessere,  damit sich der Sprung lohnt, sollte dann mal genauer betrachtet werden.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> kk, aber die grafikkarte reicht für wow? : /
> Desweiteren frage ich mich ob ihr mir nicht einen shop raussuchen könnt, der all diese teile günstig vertreibt?



WoW schafft die HD5770 locker. Sicherlich sogar auf Ultra. 

Shops gibts genug. Meine erste Anlaufquelle in Bezug auf günstige Preise wäre mindfactory.de
Alternativ schau mal bei hoh rein und dann bei hardwareversand.
avitos ist oft auch sehr günstig.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> WoW schafft die HD5770 locker. Sicherlich sogar auf Ultra.
> 
> Shops gibts genug. Meine erste Anlaufquelle in Bezug auf günstige Preise wäre mindfactory.de
> Alternativ schau mal bei hoh rein und dann bei hardwareversand.
> avitos ist oft auch sehr günstig.



Ultra *_* Dann reicht die mir sicher, ich spiel praktisch nur wow (:

Mhm ich überlege gerade ob ein etwas besseres netzteil nicht besser währe, ich meine die paar euronen die ich da investieren müsste lohnen sich ja schon (habe vor einen dicken cpu kühler und diverse gehäusekühler zu installieren, später da brauch ich das schon...)

Und kann mir jemand vielleicht die einzelnden sachen bei einem shop raussuchen wo die alles haben? : / Weil ich habe jetzt diverse probiert aber nie alles gefunden


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2010)

Profi Spieler spielen World of Warcraft auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen (:


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Profi Spieler spielen World of Warcraft auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen (:



Du meinst SadoMaso angehauchte Profispieler oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Profi Spieler spielen World of Warcraft auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen (:



Genau wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles ausgemacht Sichtweite auf halb gestellt. Texturauflösugnvoll aufgedreht aber sonst alles
ganz nach unten geschraubt ständige 60 FPS in Nordend wenn net viel los ist. dalaran ca 20-30 FPS.

25er Raids flüssig (Archa zum Beispiel)


Wenn ich wieder Geld habe dann meld ich mich hier mal wieder wegen neuer Hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (25. Juli 2010)

Bei der CPU nimm lieber einen 955 BE und bei der Grafik eine HD 5770. Auch wenn du jetzt meinst das du nicht mehr brauchst, glaub mir mit den 2 Componenten schaffst locker wieder 5 Jahre im berreich Games und Arbeiten. mfg


----------



## Maxiking456 (25. Juli 2010)

5Jahre? Ich wette bei spätestens 4 jahren streikt die Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Profi Spieler spielen World of Warcraft auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen (:



Jup und selbst damit komme ich nur auf 30fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (25. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> 5Jahre? Ich wette bei spätestens 4 jahren streikt die Karte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In 4 Jahren kann sie sich eine neue dann kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Profi Spieler spielen World of Warcraft auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen (:



Oo...das sieht ja auf Ultra schon mehr als bescheiden aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Bei der CPU nimm lieber einen 955 BE und bei der Grafik eine HD 5770. Auch wenn du jetzt meinst das du nicht mehr brauchst, glaub mir mit den 2 Componenten schaffst locker wieder 5 Jahre im berreich Games und Arbeiten. mfg



Das Budget hast du aber beachtet, ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

wie sieht es mit Zusammenbau aus ? Auflösung ? Betriebsystem ?


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit Zusammenbau aus ? Auflösung ? Betriebsystem ?



Jah' betriebssystem muss ich mir auch besorgen, aber das rechne ich natürlich nicht ein in die 500 Euro, dann brauch ich noch ne' netzwerkkarte oder irgendwas, für wlan : /

Zusammenbau, werd ich selbst versuchen X:


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

wenn XP vorhanden wäre hätte ich gesagt erstmal 1 Riegel 2GB und dafür z.b. gleich andere Grafikkarte oder CPU und Weihnachten dann 1 Teil + 1 2GB Riegel für ca. 40Euro dazu 

oder die 2GB zwischendurch schonmal


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wenn XP vorhanden wäre hätte ich gesagt erstmal 1 Riegel 2GB und dafür z.b. gleich andere Grafikkarte oder CPU und Weihnachten dann 1 Teil + 1 2GB Riegel für ca. 40Euro dazu
> 
> oder die 2GB zwischendurch schonmal



Gar nix' vorhanden : /


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Gar nix' vorhanden : /


Und du benutzt einen Rechner mit Dos '95 zum Surfen oder wie? :>

Einziger Kompromiss den ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre eine HD5750...nicht ganz die Leistung einer HD5770, aber immer noch mehr als eine HD5670...und immerhin schon für ~110€ zu haben...oder du versuchst gebraucht eine Karte zu bekommen, aber selbst im Luxx im Marktplatz (wo du auch keinen Zugriff drauf hast -.-) geht eine 5770 derzeit eher für 120-130 weg...


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Juli 2010)

> Profi Spieler spielen World of Warcraft auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen (:


Die richtigen Profis stellen natürlich auch die Grafikeffekte aus...
MIt solchen Profis war ich damals schon ZA. Die haben dann in der Weihe geparkt und sind verreckt, weil sie nix gesehen haben...


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

ich würds erstmal so machen 

andere CPU wenn sie eh Weihnachten getauscht werden soll dafür gleich ne 5770




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Das mit den niedrigen Einstellungen kenn ich noch von CS1.6...auf 640x480 am Zocekn, weil die Hitbox da größer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das mit den niedrigen Einstellungen kenn ich noch von CS1.6...auf 640x480 am Zocekn, weil die Hitbox da größer ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so hab ich auch immer gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ich würds erstmal so machen
> 
> andere CPU wenn sie eh Weihnachten getauscht werden soll dafür gleich ne 5770
> 
> ...



Für den Preis beim netzteil bekomm ich eins mit 500 Watt, von bequiet 
Wozu ich jetzt schon einen minderwertigen Lüfter brauche weiß ich nicht, werde mir zu weihnachten einen scythe mugan 2 einbauen.
und das laufwerk würde ich ersetzen,


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

warum minderwertiger Lüfter ? das is ein extra Gehäuselüfter also kein CPU Kühler 

das Laufwerk ist gut hab ich auch bei 20x brennen zwar sehr laut aber ist glaube jeder und fährt halt bissl aggressiv aus

bei der CPU reicht erstmal der boxed Kühler und lässt sich auch gut wieder als HTPC CPU verkaufen 

Netzteil könntest du ändern verbaue nicht mehr so gern BeQuiet und mit dem 450W kannst auch z.b. nen X6 und ne 5850 befeuern

Laufwerk und Netzteil kannst du natürlich ändern würde keine gravierenden Unterschiede machen


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> warum minderwertiger Lüfter ? das is ein extra Gehäuselüfter also kein CPU Kühler
> 
> das Laufwerk ist gut hab ich auch bei 20x brennen zwar sehr laut aber ist glaube jeder und fährt halt bissl aggressiv aus
> 
> ...



Ach, habe nur gutes über das Laufwerk gehört, 
Thema CPU Lüfter hat sich ja erledigt. (Achso gehäuse Lüfter, naja da habe ich im xigmatek asgard eh schon einen verbaut)

Mhm ich hätte gerne noch andere statements zu mthema Netzteil!...und einen store der alle teile vertreibt die ich brauche


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

kannst ja mal alles über geizhals.at(Deutschland) raussuchen und in die Wunschliste nehmen und dann günstigsten Shop(s) suchen lassen


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich brauch auch noch eine netzwerkkarte, oder nen stick für Wlan : /


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

hmm da hab ich kein Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sollte nicht das Problem ca. 20 Euro mehr 

direkte Empfehlung hab ich jetzt aber nicht


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hmm da hab ich kein Plan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte vor kurzem einen empfohlen bekommen...argh er war rot und von fritzO_O...
Den hier glaub ihc


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Fritz = Win :>


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Fritz = Win :>



Das macht den Stick auch zu einem indirekten Win?..

Man müsste mir nur sagen welchen von diesen 300.tausend


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Naja die Sticks von AVM (Also Fritz) sind leistungsmäßig jetzt nicht abolut "Top Notch", aber sind finde ich vom Allgemeinangebot hervorragend...man muss sie nur einstecken und alles funktioniert (quasi), ausserdem funktionieren sie in der Regel relativ störungsfrei. 
Aber ich bin kein Fan von WLan an Desktop-Rechnern...ich find wenn das Ding stationär steht dann kann man auch ein Kabel dahinlegen...liegt allerdings auch daran dass ich mit WLan grauenhafte Erfahrungen gemacht habe^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja die Sticks von AVM (Also Fritz) sind leistungsmäßig jetzt nicht abolut "Top Notch", aber sind finde ich vom Allgemeinangebot hervorragend...man muss sie nur einstecken und alles funktioniert (quasi), ausserdem funktionieren sie in der Regel relativ störungsfrei.
> Aber ich bin kein Fan von WLan an Desktop-Rechnern...ich find wenn das Ding stationär steht dann kann man auch ein Kabel dahinlegen...liegt allerdings auch daran dass ich mit WLan grauenhafte Erfahrungen gemacht habe^^



Meine Mutter währe nicht begeistert, verstehst' ?


----------



## Rethelion (25. Juli 2010)

Ich würd bei einem PC eine Interne Karte verbauen, die haben allgemein einen besseren Empfang und man kann sie nicht abbrechen/verlieren. Verbauen kann man eigentlich fast alles, du musst nur schauen, dass die Karte auch WPA2 und den jeweiligen Wlan-Standard von eurem Router/AP unterstützt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich würd bei einem PC eine Interne Karte verbauen, die haben allgemein einen besseren Empfang und man kann sie nicht abbrechen/verlieren. Verbauen kann man eigentlich fast alles, du musst nur schauen, dass die Karte auch WPA2 und den jeweiligen Wlan-Standard von eurem Router/AP unterstützt.



...I dont get it


Glaube wir haben unterm Dachboden noch eine rumliegen...könnte die nacher ja mal rauskramen X:


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Mal für Technik-Legastheniker:
Du sollst eine interne W-Lan-Karte verbauen. Die muss aber 2 Kriterien erfüllen, nämlich sollte sie den aktuellen Sicherheitsstandard beherrschen (WPA2-Verschlüsselung) und sollte mit deinem Router kompatibel sein, also das Signal von ihm empfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mal für Technik-Legastheniker:
> Du sollst eine interne W-Lan-Karte verbauen. Die muss aber 2 Kriterien erfüllen, nämlich sollte sie den aktuellen Sicherheitsstandard beherrschen (WPA2-Verschlüsselung) und sollte mit deinem Router kompatibel sein, also das Signal von ihm empfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hoffe das steht auf der verpackung? : /


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

/push

Suche weiterhin eine netzwerk karte


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Suche weiterhin eine netzwerk karte



Was habt ihr denn für einen Router? Dann kann man dazu die passende Karte raussuchen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Juli 2010)

Und welche Bandbreite sollte die Karte kriegen? Reichen 54MBit/s?


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Und welche Bandbreite sollte die Karte kriegen? Reichen 54MBit/s?



x_X Das weiß ich, leider nicht


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

Ich will wow mit ordentlicher latenz spielen?

Achja haben die wlan karten, auch nen lan stecker? Weil ich den theoretisch mal bräichte


----------



## Xerivor (28. Juli 2010)

nein


----------



## Independent (28. Juli 2010)

Was hast denn für ne Internetverbindung Celine?


----------



## muehe (28. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich will wow mit ordentlicher latenz spielen?
> 
> Achja haben die wlan karten, auch nen lan stecker? Weil ich den theoretisch mal bräichte



LAN hast aber onboard also keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Was hast denn für ne Internetverbindung Celine?



Also Papa meinte 6k (:


----------



## Independent (29. Juli 2010)

Dann reicht ein 54Mb-Stick aus.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Dann reicht ein 54Mb-Stick aus.



was istn' besser, stick oder karteß :/


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juli 2010)

Karte.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Dann suche ich nun eine 54mb Karte..


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Dann suche ich nun eine 54mb Karte..



Linksys und DLink kann man immer empfehlen, schau nur dass sie 802.11b/g und WPA2 unterstützt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Linksys und DLink kann man immer empfehlen, schau nur dass sie 802.11b/g und WPA2 unterstützt.



Klein Celiné ist überfordert...


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2010)

Gar nicht so einfach eine WLAN-Karte zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würd dir zwar eine Linksys empfehlen, aber die sind zu teuer und vor allem brauchst du die Geschwindigkeit nicht. Schau dir mal die hier an, die ist günstig und hat gute Bewertungen bekommen:
http://preisvergleic...de/a345181.html


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Gar nicht so einfach eine WLAN-Karte zu finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und damit, werde ich 
World of Warcraft
spielen können?


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und damit, werde ich
> World of Warcraft
> spielen können?



Klar, warum nicht. Aber welche Latenz du haben wirst kann ich nicht voraussagen.
Das hängt immer von Entfernung, Störfaktoren, etc. ab und da kann man nur sagen probieren geht über studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal, wo ist der unterschied zwischen Black edition...und nicht black edition beim prozessor?

Weil die BE gibts' nur bei newb händlern


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wo ist der unterschied zwischen Black edition...und nicht black edition beim prozessor?
> 
> Weil die BE gibts' nur bei newb händlern



Bei der BlackEdition hast du einen offenen Multiplikator, d.h. du musst beim Übertakten nur den Multi verändern anstatt dem FSB/Referenztakt, was einfach und unkomplizierter ist.
Wenn du aber nicht vorhast zu übertakten, dann ist das eigentlich egal ob BE oder nicht BE.

Was mich grad wundert, dass es den [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] *AMD Phenom II X2 550 *sowohl als BE als auch nicht BE gibt.[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Black Editions haben einen freien Multiplikator mit dem man bequemer übertakten kann.

Edit: Stop being faster! X2 550 gibts eigentlich nur als BE.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bei der BlackEdition hast du einen offenen Multiplikator, d.h. du musst beim Übertakten nur den Multi verändern anstatt dem FSB/Referenztakt, was einfach und unkomplizierter ist.
> Wenn du aber nicht vorhast zu übertakten, dann ist das eigentlich egal ob BE oder nicht BE.
> 
> Was mich grad wundert, dass es den [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] *AMD Phenom II X2 550 *sowohl als BE als auch nicht BE gibt.[/font]



Ich denke ich werde ihn eh nicht übertakten, zu weihnachten kauf ich mir ja vielleicht einen Vier kern prozessor



edit: Dann kauf ich mir den hier, okay?


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Edit: Stop being faster! X2 550 gibts eigentlich nur als BE.




Dachte ich auch, aber der Preisvergleich sagt etwas anderes, und da ist der BE wirklich fast nirgends verfügbar(zum Glück hab ich meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde ihn eh nicht übertakten, zu weihnachten kauf ich mir ja vielleicht einen Vier kern prozessor
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Dann kauf ich mir den hier, okay?



Und ist der auch, ohne übertaktung ausreichend für WoW auf hohen Details?


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und ist der auch, ohne übertaktung ausreichend für WoW auf hohen Details?



Sollte locker ausreichen.
Ich hab ja den selben(nur mit 4 Kernen) und bei mir belastet WoW den Prozzi mit ca. 20-25% auf höchsten Einstellungen. Da wird die Grafikkarte eher limitieren.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Sollte locker ausreichen.
> Ich hab ja den selben(nur mit 4 Kernen) und bei mir belastet WoW den Prozzi mit ca. 20-25% auf höchsten Einstellungen. Da wird die Grafikkarte eher limitieren.



Eine HD 5770?


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Eine HD 5770?



Ne ich meine nur bevor der Prozessor wegen WoW unter 100% einknickt wird eher die Grafikkarte an die Grenze kommen. Mit der 5770 solltest du auch auf hohen Deteils keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ne ich meine nur bevor der Prozessor wegen WoW unter 100% einknickt wird eher die Grafikkarte an die Grenze kommen. Mit der 5770 solltest du auch auf hohen Deteils keine Probleme bekommen.



Welches Modell empfehlt ihr denn? 
Da gibt es ja leider eine menge.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Kyra wird dir wahrscheinlich diese hier empfehlen und ich denke auch dass sie zu den besten 5770ern gehört: http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a504404.html


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kyra wird dir wahrscheinlich diese hier empfehlen und ich denke auch dass sie zu den besten 5770ern gehört: http://preisvergleic...de/a504404.html



und ist es auch, die günstigste?


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> und ist es auch, die günstigste?



Die liegt relativ in der Mitte. Dafür hat sie einen guten und leisen Kühlkörper im Vergleich zu den günstigeren Standard-Modellen.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn dir die Hawk zu teuer ist nimm eine von Sapphire in Sapphire's eigenem Design. Müsste Rev.3 sein. Die ist sehr leise.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a498251.html


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Hawk zu teuer ist nimm eine von Sapphire in Sapphire's eigenem Design. Müsste Rev.3 sein. Die ist sehr leise.


Welche denn nun? : /

Und wo bekomme ich, als Student Windows 7 billig?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Über MSDNAA. Das betrifft allerdings oft nur Informatiker und Naturwissenschaftler. Selbst letztere eher selten. Wenn es so ein MSDNAA-Programm mit Microsoft für deinen Studiengang gibt wird dir das dein Prof/Dekan schon mitteilen. Windows 7 ist dann meist sogar kostenlos und Office2010 kostet mit MSDNAA glaub ~20€. Gibts halt nicht für jeden. Da kann man eigentlich auch nicht bescheißen, weil du bei der MSDNAA-Registrierung deine Hochschule angeben musst und MS das dann abcheckt. Was gehen würde wäre dir von nem Studenten Win7 geben lassen und installieren. Das ist allerdings gegen Microsofts AGBs/EULA.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Über MSDNAA. Das betrifft allerdings oft nur Informatiker und Naturwissenschaftler. Selbst letztere eher selten. Wenn es so ein MSDNAA-Programm mit Microsoft für deinen Studiengang gibt wird dir das dein Prof/Dekan schon mitteilen. Windows 7 ist dann meist sogar kostenlos und Office2010 kostet mit MSDNAA glaub ~20&#8364;. Gibts halt nicht für jeden. Da kann man eigentlich auch nicht bescheißen, weil du bei der MSDNAA-Registrierung deine Hochschule angeben musst und MS das dann abcheckt. Was gehen würde wäre dir von nem Studenten Win7 geben lassen und installieren. Das ist allerdings gegen Microsofts AGBs/EULA.




Eine Freundin von mir studiert, die würde es mir dann kaufen?
Also bezüglich agb und eula


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Erlaubt wäre es zwar nicht, aber wie soll dir das nachgewiesen werden. Aber ist es nicht so dass die MSDNA-Lizenzen nur solange gültig sind wie man die Uni besucht?
Hier wäre jedenfalls der Link dazu: http://www.microsoft.com/student/office/de-de/default.aspx
Alternative wäre du installierst dir die 90Tage Testversion von Windows7, die noch ein paar Mal verlängert werden kann, und danach musst du es neu installieren. So mach ich es momentan, da bei mir das OS keine 90Tage drauf bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten sind 80€ doch eigentlich gar nicht so viel...


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind 80&#8364; doch eigentlich gar nicht so viel...



Wenn man noch eine menge anderer Hobbys hat, sind über 600 Euro doch etwas heftig.

Aber das mit der testversion klingt gar nicht soooooooooooooooooooooooo dumm, ich meine dann spare ich die drei monate und kaufs' mir dann.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> da bei mir das OS keine 90Tage drauf bleibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie so Formatierst du Wöchentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenn man noch eine menge anderer Hobbys hat, sind über 600 Euro doch etwas heftig.
> 
> Aber das mit der testversion klingt gar nicht soooooooooooooooooooooooo dumm, ich meine dann spare ich die drei monate und kaufs' mir dann.




2 Wochen Ferienarbeit und das Geld sollte drin sein(je nachdem was man wo macht^^).
Bei der Testversion musst du nur beachten, dass es die Enterprise-Version ist, d.h. wenn die Lizenz abläuft musst du Windows neu installieren, falls du dir nicht auch eine Enterprise-Lizenz kaufst; was ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem musst du dich hier bei MS registrieren damit du die Testversion laden kannst: http://technet.micro...r/cc442495.aspx




Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie so Formatierst du Wöchentlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja nicht wöchentlich, vll einmal im Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Abgesehen davon, dass ich des öfteren verschiedene Linux-Distributionen durchwechsle, teste ich ziemlich oft Programme unter Windows(Betas, neue AVs,...) und da installier ich jedesmal Windows neu, damit ich eine saubere Installation habe die ohne Altlasten läuft. Ich könnte zwar auch vorher ein Image ziehen, aber bei 20m Installation rentiert sich das nicht wirklich^^(Programme, Daten,... liegen bei mir auf einem Raidlaufwerk, also verlier ich nicht wirklich was)


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> 2 Wochen Ferienarbeit und das Geld sollte drin sein(je nachdem was man wo macht^^).




Also ich bekomme und verdiene, ja eigentlich genug geld, allerdings geb ichs' fast ausschließlich für mode aus : /


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme und verdiene, ja eigentlich genug geld, allerdings geb ichs' fast ausschließlich für mode aus : /



gibst du halt mal dein Geld nicht für die neusten Schuhe oder Kleider aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja nicht wöchentlich, vll einmal im Monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Benutz doch VM???? Oo


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> gibst du halt mal dein Geld nicht für die neusten Schuhe oder Kleider aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verfolger meines' blogs' währen darüber sicherlich nicht begeistert..und ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Benutz doch VM???? Oo



Meinst du das mache ich nicht schon? Grundsätzlich erstelle ich für die meisten Sachen eine VM und teste sie darin, aber da kann ich auch keine sinnvollen Aussagen zur Performance von einem Programm treffen und nicht jedes Programm läuft auch in einer virtuellen Umgebung.

Und btw. schonmal einen Xen-Server oder ESX virtuell laufen lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion gutes Argument. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Verfolger meines' blogs' währen darüber sicherlich nicht begeistert..und ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst ja den neuen Rechner posten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du wärst sicher Schockiert wenn ich dir sagen würde, das ich vielleicht 1 Mal im Jahr neues T-shirt oder Hose kaufe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Nä... meine Schuhe halten schon 3 Jahre und sehen dafür immer noch passabel aus. :S


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nä... meine Schuhe halten schon 3 Jahre und sehen dafür immer noch passabel aus. :S



Klebst du deine Sohle auch immer wieder mit Heiskleber fest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss zugeben dass es bei mir genauso ist, hab mir vor kurzem seit vll. 2 Jahren das erste Mal wieder Schuhe gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechner > Essen > Spiele > Kleidung > Alkohol(das einzige was ich noch seltener kaufe^^)


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich trage schuhe auch sehr lange (MADE IN USA FTW) allerdings hab ich ja, nicht nur ein paar...


Edit: welche Grafikkarte soll ich den nun kaufen ist die billigere 5770 auch SEHR GUT


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Edit: welche Grafikkarte soll ich den nun kaufen ist die billigere 5770 auch SEHR GUT


/push


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Ja ist sie. Sonst würde ich sie nicht empfehlen. Die HAWK hat Vorteile beim Übertakten. Außerdem ist sie leicht werksübertaktet, was man aber in realen Anwendungen nicht spürt. Das ist maximal messbar. Da bei dir das Budget sowieso knapp ist würde ich zur Sapphire tendieren.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Da bei dir das Budget sowieso knapp ist würde ich zur Sapphire tendieren.




Dann werde ich diese wählen (:


Für Morrowind wird sie, hoffentlich reichen :'D


----------



## Lilith Twilight (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und btw. schonmal einen Xen-Server oder ESX virtuell laufen lassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, beides. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider funktioniert ohne VT/AMD-V im virtuellen Xen keine Windows VMs und im ESX keine 64bit VMs, aber sonst ganz gut um eine komplette Server Farm zum testen zu haben.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ja, beides.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf welchem Hypervisor hast du Xen installiert? Virtualbox und VMware Player weigern sich komplett; mit Workstation hab ichs zwar zum laufen bekommen, aber die Performance war nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Auf welchem Hypervisor hast du Xen installiert? Virtualbox und VMware Player weigern sich komplett; mit Workstation hab ichs zwar zum laufen bekommen, aber die Performance war nicht wirklich toll.



VMWare Server 2.0.2 und der Prozessor darunter muss 64bit+VT haben. Aber performant war es natürlich nicht, aber zum testen von einigen funktionen reicht es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

W-Lan Karte: TP-Link TL-WN551G, 54Mbps, PCI	10,78 (Mindfactory)
Festplatte: 	Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)		 		37,48 (Mindfactory)
Laufwerk: 	LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk			 	17,93 (Mindfactory)
Gehäuse: 	Xigmatek Asgard (CPC-T45UB-U01)				 		28,39 (Hardwareversand)
Prozessor:	AMD Phenom II X2 550, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (HDX550WFGMBOX)		 	79,18 (Mindfactory)
RAM:	 	G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBECO) 98,75 (HoH)
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)				 76,37 (Mindfactory)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, lite retail (11163-02-20R) 139,45 (hoh)
Netzteil: 	Netzteil ATX Seasonic S12II-520 Bronze 520W 80+				 64,77 (mindfactory)



Passt? ):


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Währe ja wirklich scheiße teuer ):


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

Passt imo. Gibts nicht alles bei mindfactory oder hoh.de? Musst halt bedenken, dass du so 3mal Versandkosten zahlst. Lieber bei einem Teil 3 Euro mehr zahlen aber die Versandkosten sparen.


----------



## muehe (1. August 2010)

wolltest die CPU dann nicht eh zu Weihnachten gegen X4 oder X6 tauschen ?

hatte deshalb ja den X2 250 ausgewählt weil man nochmal ca. 30 Euro spart und der Kingston Ram teilweise auch nochmal fast 20 Euro


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Passt imo. Gibts nicht alles bei mindfactory oder hoh.de? Musst halt bedenken, dass du so 3mal Versandkosten zahlst. Lieber bei einem Teil 3 Euro mehr zahlen aber die Versandkosten sparen.



)= Ne, bei den teilen wo ich andere hersteller gewählt habe gabs' es nicht bei mindfactory und wie gesagt die BE vom 550 gibts' gar nicht.


----------



## Erz1 (1. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nä... meine Schuhe halten schon 3 Jahre und sehen dafür immer noch passabel aus. :S



Shiiit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab innerhalb eines Jahres 5 neue Schuhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW ; ich würde bei einem bevorstehenden Wechsel der CPU auch zum X2 250 greifen ; der wird locker reichen und spart nunmal das Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Shiiit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß halt noch nicht, wies' aussehen wird an weihnachten und geburtstag, ob ich bereit bin, da wieder etwas zu investieren.



edit: ich habe manchmal pro monat ein paar neue schuhe, allerdings trage ich sie ebend auch lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD 5670 GDDR5 PCIe sieht halt auch nicht, verkehrt aus.


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

Is halt ne 5670 und keine 5770. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt die HD5770 aber auch mit diesem Kühler. Eigentlich anständige Karte, die Sapphire ist noch leiser und vom Preis nehmen sie sich nix.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> und vom Preis nehmen sie sich nix.



ne 5670 zu ner 5770 schon (:


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

Von der Leistung aber auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Von der Leistung aber auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was brauch ich für wow an leistung.


----------



## muehe (1. August 2010)

du hast ja glaube schon ne 1920x1080 Auflösung da wäre ne 5770 eigentlich schon Minimum


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> du hast ja glaube schon ne 1920x1080 Auflösung da wäre ne 5770 eigentlich schon Minimum


MINIMUM!? O_O


----------



## muehe (1. August 2010)

naja wenn man kein Augenkrebs bekommen möchte und anständig raiden


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> naja wenn man kein Augenkrebs bekommen möchte und anständig raiden



Vor kurzem, wurde mir hier noch versichert, dass ich wenn ich mir eine 5770 kaufen würde, 
mir die nächsten Jahre keine sorgen machen müsste, was wow auf ULTRA high details angeht.


----------



## Rethelion (1. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Vor kurzem, wurde mir hier noch versichert, dass ich wenn ich mir eine 5770 kaufen würde,
> mir die nächsten Jahre keine sorgen machen müsste, was wow auf ULTRA high details angeht.



Ultra zusammen mit einer FullHD-Auflösung könnte knapp werden; meine Aussage dass sie locker reicht bezieht sich auf das hier:




mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und ist der auch, ohne übertaktung ausreichend für WoW auf *hohen* Details?



Hier in dem Test schafft die 5770 in der Wildnis 48Fps bei Ultra; im Raid werdens dementsprechend weniger sein: http://www.pcgamesha...e/Test/?page=11


----------



## muehe (1. August 2010)

Ultra heist aber auch schatten meist auf max. wenn man die 1-2 oder sogar komplett ausschaltet sieht das schon viel freundlicher aus 

Partikeldichte sicher auch auf 100% was aber auch völlig übertrieben ist und auch nicht schön aussieht und die Übersicht wird dadurch auch nicht besser da reichen 50% dicke

aber meiner Meinung nach bei FullHD sollte schon ne 5770 sein

hab ja selbst mometan "nur" ne 5770 Hawk und es reicht 

auf Schatten achtet man dann eh nicht und Partikeldichte sieht viel zu übertrieben aus auf 100%


----------



## Rethelion (1. August 2010)

Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass Ultra meist nicht anders aussieht wie die mittleren Einstellungen; ich merk jedenfalls keinen Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Da muss ich mal sehen....was ich machen werde...


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

N paar Schuhe weniger kaufen und dafür ne HD5770. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> N paar Schuhe weniger kaufen und dafür ne HD5770.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbst mit der kann ich, wow nicht ordentlich spielen X_X


----------



## Erz1 (2. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> N paar Schuhe weniger kaufen und dafür ne HD5770.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD
Nicht immer alles einmal anziehn und in den Müll wandern lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry, das musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist irgendwie immer diese Comicgrafik, aber wer achtet schon auf die Schatten im Raid? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. August 2010)

kauf zwar auch gern schuhe aber wenn man sie über jahre kauft und solange trägt halten sie auch solange

beispielsweise nur 2 Paar schuhe im Jahr halten natürlich nicht solange wie 7-8 paar hochwertige über mehrere jahre da man sie einfach nicht so schnell abträgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab heute sogar noch 180er oder AirTech 3/4 von vor 15-18 Jahren usw.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> XD
> Nicht immer alles einmal anziehn und in den Müll wandern lassen.



: / Nicht nötig...weil seeeeeehr großer schrank...


----------



## Erz1 (2. August 2010)

ok. :b
Trotzdem auf ne 5770 sparen, auch wenn's dann 2 Wochen länger dauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

ich will aber die BE vom 550...ich wollts' anmerken : /


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Netzteil: Cougar A400 47.89 		(Hardwareversand)
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard 28.18		(Hardwareversand)
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS40 16.35		(Hardwareversand)
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB 37.33	(Mindfactory)
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3 77.08	(Mindfactory)
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7 93.83	(Mindfactory)
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 5750, 1024MB GDDR5 111.13	(Mindfactory)
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed 87.98	(Mindfactory)
Netzwerkkarte: TP-LINK TL-WN551G 10.86	(mindfactory)
Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) 84.72 (mindfactory)


So und nicht anders, wird mein PC aussehen, damit komme ich auf 600 Euronen und das reicht mir (:


----------



## Falathrim (5. August 2010)

Kann man wohl nur gratulieren, wenn er so und nicht anders aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Das einzige was mir ein bisschen sorgen macht, ist das Netzteil.


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Warum? 400W reichen ohne Probleme aus.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Warum? 400W reichen ohne Probleme aus.



Na dann, bin ich beruhigt (:


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Ich kanns' kaum erwarten diesen PC zusammzubauen. Wobei dies' sicherlich nicht leicht wird.


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Wenn du gern puzzlest hast du deinen Spaß dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzig "tückische" ist die CPU. Die muss man bei AMD halt 100%ig genau einpassen, aber da Frauen sowieso mehr Fingerspitzengefühl haben als Männer wirst du das wohl hinkriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn du gern puzzlest hast du deinen Spaß dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arbeitsspeicher einbauen, gott ich hasse es, weil man ja irgendwie, leicht drücken sollte, aber man hat immer angst zu drücken. Aber was noch schlimmer ist, ist das RAM entfernen, man hat immer angst, dass gleich die hälfte des mainboards mitkommt.

Wie meinst du das mit dem AMD?

Auch vor dem verkabeln habe ich angst.


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Verkabeln ist eigentlich ein Selbstläufer. Die Kabel passen eh nur in einer bestimmten Richtung in einen bestimmten Steckplatz.

AMD- Sockel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So sieht er aus. Bedeutet: Das Gegenstück in Form des Prozessors hat kleine Füße(Pins). Die müssen halt in die Löcher aufm Sockel. Einfach die Richtung beachten und dann grade nach unten drücken. Muss man halt aufpassen, dass man die Pins nicht verbiegt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Ehm, die gehäuseverkablung, kommt ja ans mainboard, ist da auch die vom' gehäuselüfter dabei?


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Jo. Das Asgard hat den einen Lüfter vorn drin schon festgeschraubt. Die Kabel von Tastern/LEDs und Lüfter sind direkt zu sehen. Den steckst du letztendlich genauso aufs Mainboard. Das Kabel ist eigentlich lang genug.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jo. Das Asgard hat den einen Lüfter vorn drin schon festgeschraubt. Die Kabel von Tastern/LEDs und Lüfter sind direkt zu sehen. Den steckst du letztendlich genauso aufs Mainboard. Das Kabel ist eigentlich lang genug.



Ich hoffe ich schaff das o_O


Genauso wie ich hoffe, dass ich die kerne freischalten kann X:
Wobei, ich damit bis weihnachten warte, da kaufe ich mir dann einen SCYTHE MUGEN2, sowie zwei gehäuselüfter, sodass ich, selbst wenn es nicht möglich ist, gut übertakten kann.


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Wenn du deine Kerne freigeschaltet kriegst sicherlich die günstigste Alternative um an mehr Leistung zu kommen. Ist halt absoluter Zufall, dass es klappt aber mit nem bisschen Glück läufts. Musst halt Glück haben, dass du ne teildeaktivierte CPU bekommst und keine teildefekte.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Kerne freigeschaltet kriegst sicherlich die günstigste Alternative um an mehr Leistung zu kommen. Ist halt absoluter Zufall, dass es klappt aber mit nem bisschen Glück läufts. Musst halt Glück haben, dass du ne teildeaktivierte CPU bekommst und keine teildefekte.



Und damit, kann ich auch warten?


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Natürlich. Wann du das machst ist völlig egal. Eigentlich hast du ja einen X2 550 BE. Der wird auch so verkauft. AMD macht sich halt einige Dinge in der Produktion zu nutze. Es wird ein Typ CPU produziert und je nach dem, welche CPUs nachgefragt werden gehen diese mit unterschiedlichen Taktraten raus. Bei CPUs bei denen bspw. ein Kern einen Defekt hat deaktiviert man diesen defekten Kern und verkauft ihn als X3 oder X2 weiter. Es kann jedoch auch passieren, dass die Nachfrage nach X2 CPUs sehr hoch ist und deshalb bei eigentlich 100%ig funktionierende X4 CPUs einer oder zwei Kerne deaktiviert werden um sie dann als X3 oder X2 zu verkaufen.

Das Glück beim Freischalten besteht halt insofern, dass du eine CPU erwischen musst die genau diese Voraussetzungen mitbringt. Angesichts der derzeitigen Lage bei den X2 550 und X2 550 BE wäre anzunehmen dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit nen teildeaktivierten X4 zu bekommen etwas höher ist als normal. ´

Um die Kerne zu aktivieren braucht es nur ein Mainboard, dass eine entsprechende Funktion bietet. Diese wird aktiviert und dann schaut man halt ob alles läuft. Beste Kontrolle ist eigentlich dann CPU-Z. Wenn die CPU als 4-Kerner erkannt wird ist das quasi die halbe Miete. Dann gehts meist noch daran evtl. Spannung zu korrigieren, damit alles stabil ist und je nach dem wie gut die CPU ist auch zu overclocken. Klappt halt nicht immer, da jede CPU im Grunde ein Unikat ist. Hängt damit zusammen in welchem Bereich des Wafers sie sich bei der Produktion befindet und einige andere Dinge.

Wenn du deinen PC dann hast und die Kerne freischalten willst lies dir mal diesen Thread durch: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f11/phenom-ii-am3-x2-550-zu-x4-b50-freischalten-teil-2-a-687568.html . Alternativ hat glaube ich Rethelion das schon alles durch und seinen X2 zu nem X4 B50 freigeschaltet. Er sollte dir diesbezüglich also auch helfen können.

Ne Garantie gibts wie gesagt nie. Die CPU läuft definitiv stabil als X2. Ob sies dann auch als X4 tut ist ne ganz andere Geschichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. August 2010)

Helfen kann ich schon, aber mittlerweile ich das Freischalten ja keine Kunst mehr, jetzt wo es extra Optionen dafür gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte vorher einen X3 720 der sich auf X4 freischalten lies, dabei war der vierte Kern aber relativ instabil und ist des öfteren abgestürzt. Beim X2 550 hatte ich mehr Glück; gleich zum Release einen gekauft und seitdem läuft der einwandfrei als Quadcore ohne Spannungserhöhung. Übertakten lässt er sich auch noch, wobei man für 4Ghz gute 1,5V braucht.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich überlege mir das mit dem übertakten und kern aktivieren mal, beim kern aktivieren erlischt die Garantie auch?


----------



## Rethelion (5. August 2010)

Ich kanns jetzt nicht sicher sagen, aber nachweisbar ist das ganze nicht. Selbst beim Übertakten dürfte das nicht auffallen, da nur BIOS-Einstellungen geändert werden.
Nur wenn dir die CPU durchbrennt kanns problematisch werden, wobei selbst da jeder Händler das Teil umtauschen dürfte, der Aufwand das zu testen wird viel zu aufwendig sein.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Und die 400Watt reichen wirklich?


----------



## Independent (5. August 2010)

Ja.


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Bin gerade beim bestellen, man ist das ein Dreck das es das laufwerk - und noch irgendwas gerade vergessen, nicht bei mindfactory gibt -.-' sonst hätte ich alles dort bestellen können...aber neeeeeeeeeeeein

Und das mit den S Ata kabeln passt auch, bei der festplatte und dem laufwerk habe ich ja keine dabei?

Wie verhält sich das den bei den versandkosten? Wirds' ab nem gewissen preis, weniger? Weil wenn ja würde ich hälfte bei midnfactory und den anderen bei hardwareversand kaufen?


----------



## Kyragan (21. August 2010)

Versandkosten werden nie weniger. Schuld daran ist die Post. Die berechnen ja nach Gewicht. Zwecks Kabel: Siehe PN.
Ansonsten ists halt Pech, dass es das Zeugs dort nicht gibt. Haben sies gar nicht gelistet oder ists nur aktuell nicht verfügbar? Wenns letzteres ist kannst du dich ja vllt. nochn bisschen gedulden oder bestellen und denen sagen, sie sollen erst versenden wenn alles da ist. Dann hast du alles da und bezahlst keine 2 Pakete, wobei getrennte Sendungen in der Regel nur einmal Versand kosten.


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Versandkosten werden nie weniger. Schuld daran ist die Post. Die berechnen ja nach Gewicht. Zwecks Kabel: Siehe PN.
> Ansonsten ists halt Pech, dass es das Zeugs dort nicht gibt. Haben sies gar nicht gelistet oder ists nur aktuell nicht verfügbar? Wenns letzteres ist kannst du dich ja vllt. nochn bisschen gedulden oder bestellen und denen sagen, sie sollen erst versenden wenn alles da ist. Dann hast du alles da und bezahlst keine 2 Pakete, wobei getrennte Sendungen in der Regel nur einmal Versand kosten.



Gar nicht gelistet, und das mit den versandkosten ist ja mal mehr als blöd o:


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Ich meine, wenn ich mir irgendwo kleidung bestelle (jaja, sagt nix!), dann übernimmt praktisch die Firma ab einem gewissen bestellwert die kosten für versand, und ich meine wenn die von mir knappe 500 euro bekommen, währs' ja mehr als freundlich (Für expresslieferung etc. währe ich ja bereit zu zahlen, wenn ichs alles bei einem gekriegt hätte *sniff*)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. August 2010)

Wenn du bei Mindfactory zwischen 0-6h bestellst entfallen die Versankosten ab 100&#8364; bzw. ab 200&#8364;.


http://www.mindfacto...ent.php/coID/24


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Wenn du bei Mindfactory zwischen 0-6h bestellst entfallen die Versankosten ab 100&#8364; bzw. ab 200&#8364;.
> 
> 
> http://www.mindfacto...ent.php/coID/24



mhm - wie gesagt, wenn ich bei mindfactory alles bestelle nehm ich auch expressversand, wenn die sowas haben


Währe Der hier eine alternative? Weil den 40, haben sie nicht o:


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. August 2010)

Haben die auch, kostet aber 26&#8364;...dann kommt es auf die paar Euro auch nicht mehr an wenn du bereit bist soviel zu zahlen nur damit das Paket 1-2 Tage früher bei dir ist.

http://www.mindfacto...ter.php/icID/11

In meine Augen unnötige Geldverschwendung...


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Ein bis zwei tage ja?..wie schnell ist den der normale versand?

schön das für den cpu mal wieder kein liefertermin drin steht oO


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. August 2010)

Wenn sie es mit DHL Standard verschicken (und du auch gleich bezahlst dass das Geld dort ist und sie es gleich losschicken können/ z.B. Sofortüberweisung, was du bei Express ja auch machen musst) dann sollte der Versand mit DHL 1-3 Tage dauern, DHL Express ist am nächsten Tag da, also 1-2 Tage weniger.


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Naja, da der cpu eh nicht da ist lohnt sich der expressversand eh nicht,


Was ist denn nun mit dem Laufwerk:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p617930_LG-GH22NS50-SATA-schwarz-bulk.html
passts' als alternative für lg gh 22 40?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. August 2010)

Espressversand lohnt sich nur, wenn das Bestellte unbedingt morgen da sein muss (z.B. Geburtstag) ansonsten ist es einfach nur persönliche Ungeduld die unnötig Geld kostet.^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Espressversand lohnt sich nur, wenn das Bestellte unbedingt morgen da sein muss (z.B. Geburtstag) ansonsten ist es einfach nur persönliche Ungeduld die unnötig Geld kostet.^^



Laaaaaaaaaaaaaufwerk *-*?

Naja, der prozessor ist noch nicht mal bestellt, wird das paket dann allgemein erst in 10 tagen geschickt?

Edit: Mhm - gibts vielleicht eine günstige alternative zum boxed?
so aus dem preisbereich, etwas "gutes" dabei?
hier


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. August 2010)

Kannst das Laufwerk nehmen, ob das jetzt 40 oder 50 heißt ist wurscht. Ist auch nicht besser/schlechter. Sind eh immer fast dieselbe Laufwerke auch wenn sich alle 6 Monate die Zahl ändert, die Unterschiede sind nur marginal...

Nachdem ich den Test letztens in der CT gelesen hab, werd ich mir beim nächsten Rechner ein Plextor kaufen, war das einzige Laufwerk welches bei der Fehlerrate einigemassen passabel abgeschnitten hat...waren auch damals als ich noch SCSI hatte auch schon die besten Laufwerke, leider aber auch die teuersten.

Edit: Bei CPUs würd ich immer boxed kaufen. Bei Tray hast du 2 Jahre Gewährleistung beim Händler, bei boxed 3 Jahre Garantie beim Hersteller Intel/AMD.

Edit2: Hat sicher erledigt, meintest den Kühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Mhm, naja wenn ich die 26 euro nicht für die expresslieferung ausgebe, kann ich mir ja einen CPU Lüfter kaufen, als ersatz für den boxed (zu weihnachten kommt eh ein scythe mugen rein)

Meint ihr den, dass der Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 besser ist als der boxed?& passt er aufs board?

Edit: Ja den boxed kauf ich mir aufjedenfall, muss den kühler ja nicht nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also was meint ihr?


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Naja, da der cpu eh nicht da ist lohnt sich der expressversand eh nicht,



Expressversand lohnt sich fast nie; es sei denn du wohnst im letzten Loch oder bestellst beim falschen Händler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I.d.R. schafft es DHL innerhalb eines Tages aus ganz Deutschland mir ein Paket zu liefern, jedenfalls ist das so bei Alternate, HoH und Amazon die immer am selben Tag noch verschicken.


----------



## Kyragan (21. August 2010)

Jup.


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Expressversand lohnt sich fast nie; es sei denn du wohnst im letzten Loch oder bestellst beim falschen Händler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gnah mir' is berliner :'D da wirds schon klappen!


und den extra lüfter kann ich mir sparen? kk, dann warte ich mal bis 0uhr


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. August 2010)

Sagt mal, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Goldorder Service von Mindfactory? 
Ich meine die schnellere Lieferung ist ja eigentlich egal, da ich auf den prozessor eh lange warten muss, einzig interessant währe wohl folgendes

Berechtigte Reklamationen werden nach Eingang der defekten Ware bei uns direkt getauscht! Bitte senden Sie vorab eine Meldung an goldorder@mindfactory.de oder per Fax an 

Lohnen sich die 5 euro, oder kann ich mir die auch sparen?

Und wie sieht es den mit 120 Gehäuselüftern aus? Da ich mir eh früher oder später zwei, einbauen wollte (einen vorne einen hinten, wobei einer ja vorinstalliert ist) könnte ich das gesparte geld jetzt ja für einen ausgeben, kann mir da jemand einen für 10 euro empfehlen oder ist das da auch zu wenig?


Edit: Passt DER? also ans mainboard usw?


----------



## Independent (22. August 2010)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p604494_120x120x25-Noctua-NF-S12B-FLX-18-1dB-A--weiss.html

<3


----------



## mmeCeliné (22. August 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> http://www.mindfacto...B-A--weiss.html
> 
> <3



Gerade ebend ist die bestellung raus, OHNE LÜFTER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, zu weihnachten kommt ein neuer dicker Scythe mugen 2 auf den cpu + zwei neue gehäuselüfter dann is' übertaktungstime!



Naja ich danke aufjedenfall jedem von euch für die hilfe bei der zusammenstellung und hoffe das ihr mir, auch beim zusammenbau so helfen werdet.


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2010)

Du kannst Ihn nicht zusammenbauen, willst aber später nen Mugen 2. Na dann hf.


----------



## mmeCeliné (22. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Du kannst Ihn nicht zusammenbauen, willst aber später nen Mugen 2. Na dann hf.



denk schon das ichs' kann.

Dennoch währe hilfe nett?...so epische tips wie sie leute wie sie independet, kyragan und rethelion sicher haben,


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Mhm meint ihr der AMD Athlon II X4 640, passt aufs Mainboard und das die netzteil-Power dafür reicht? Oder habt ihr ein besseren Vorschlag, für ca. 100 Euro, da der X2 550 Black Edition nicht mehr zu haben ist,

Naja hab jetzt den x2 550 genommen, schon okay


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Wie bereits in der PN geschildert: Nimm den Phenom II X2 555. Der ist nicht wesentlich langsamer als der Athlon II X4, teilweise sogar gleichauf und hat immer noch die Möglichkeit als X3 oder gar X4 zu laufen, wenn man Glück hat. Dem Athlon II merkt man einfach den fehlenden L3 Cache sehr sterk an, der bei Spielen recht wichtig ist und somit reichlich Performance bringt.


----------

